# Mrs. Eleanora Reeves CPC-A



## eleanora reeves (Jul 31, 2011)

Eleanora Reeves           
  (217) 722-3855/3856  
reeveseleanora@yahoo.com

July 31, 2011

Dear Sir/Madam:

I do not intend to target any specific type of job. I am open to most anything that my qualifications will fit; however, my objective is to find a part time entry-level position. I have enclosed my resume. 

I am a quick learner and I can multi-task well, I am able to work independently or with others on a team. I have 2 yrs experience with schooling through Parkland College, for Medical Insurance, Billing and Coding, and additional experience on several listserves, furthering my skills and abilities in this field. My most recent schooling has developed my communication and organizational skills as well. I sat for, passed and received my (CPC) Certificed Professional Coder credentials in June of 2009. 

I am a member of the American Coder's (AAPC) Urbana, Illinois Local Chapter, and I was recently nominated for their Office of Treasurer, I would be willing to come in if needed for a future interview if considered for a position in/with your office/facility/organization, and am ready to work immediately. Please contact me at the above phone numbers if you require any further details. 

Yours sincerely, 

Eleanora Reeves CPC-A

Professional Objective

A highly motivated professional with a strong work history desiring to utilize my knowledge and experience to significantly contribute to a company's growth and profitability as a Medical Coding Specialist. Strong leadership and successful team building capabilities combined with excellent communication, presentation, and management skills. Self-starter with definitive problem solving and decision-making abilities. Comfortable with taking the initiative and working independently. Hard working and committed to excellence.

Summary Of Qualifications

	Ambitious and creative, enjoy challenging projects. 
	Successful with a challenging schedule by making excellent use of my time and keeping
      my goals in sight; able to take on a heavy workload and do a quality job.
	Attained reputation as a resource person, problem solver, and troubleshooter.
	A strong leader who earns the respect of colleagues and subordinates.
	Very detail oriented with superior organizational skills.
	Skilled in maintaining the successful operation of my employer's objectives and consistently  
      achieve and deliver superior service to the company, its customers and clients.

Areas of Expertise


Scheduling
Interviewing
Cold Calling
Supervisory Skills
Word-Processing
Business Start-up
Customer Service
Office Management
Staff Supervision
Inventory Control
Low Staff Turnover
Employee Evaluations


Medical Billing / Coder Education 

Introduction to Medical Insurance, Billing & Coding, Comprehensive CPT Coding, Advanced CPT Coding, Prep Course for exam for (AAPC CPC) - American Academy of Professional Coders - Certified Professional Coder, Human Anatomy, Medical Terminology, and Basic Physiology. Sat for and passed the (AAPC CPC), American Academy of Professional Coders exam in June 2009 and passed, satisfying all the requirements given by the Academy. I am a member of (AAPC), American Academy of Professional Coders. 

Certifications, & Licenses

•	Certificates in Medical Billing  
                Certificate in (ACE) American Council on Exercise
•	Diploma in Fitness and Nutrition â€“ Thompson Education Direct
•	Certificate of Completion for Microsoft Windows 
•	Illinois State Records for Powerlifting
•	National & World Records in Powerlifting

Eleanora Reeves                                          Page 2

•	Certificate of Completion in 1) Medical Insurance, Billing and Coding, 2) Comprehensive (CPT) Coding, 3) Advance CPT Coding, 4) Diploma for (CPC-A) Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice, by (AAPC) American Academy of Professional Coders, Certification for (CNA) Certified Nursing Assistant.

Special Training & Experience

Parkland College, Champaign, IL (2007 â€“ 2009)
Medical Insurance, Billing and Coding, Comprehensive Coding ((CPT), Advanced Coding (CPT), PREP course for (AAPC) American Academy of Professional Coders, and sat for AAPC CPC exam and received AAPC's Diploma for (CPC-A) Certified Professional Coders, satisfying all the requirements and successfully passed the exam given by the Academy. Studied Medical Terminology and Human Anatomy.

Meadowbrook Rehabilitation Center, Bozeman, MT (2004 â€“ 2005)
•	As a Certified Nursing Assistant (CNA), assisted with all residents' personal needs such as bathing, eating, transferring, vitals, and ambulation.

American Council on Exercise â€“ Personal Trainer  (2003)
•	Studied and received Certification for Personal Training through (ACE), American Council on Exercise, Personal Trainer. Studied Exercise Physiology, Human Anatomy, Biomechanics, Applied Kinesiology, and Nutrition.

Thompson Education Direct  (2002)
•	Studied and received Diploma in Fitness and Nutrition.

Cambridge Court Assisted Living Facility, Great Falls, Montana (1997 - 2000)
CERTIFIED NURSING ASSISTANT (CNA)
•	Fed and dressed residents, took vitals and weights, helped them with bathing, and assisted residents with cleaning their rooms and activities of daily living. Helped set up Med cart, distributed Meds to residents, and counted meds with each shift change. Ordered Meds with the residents PCP (Personal Care Provider), and documented residents' daily charts. Participated with residents in Church, games, singing, and crafts. Answered phones, made doctor, hair, and shopping appointments when needed.
Owner and Manager of a Furniture Store. (Furniture Pricecutter's)  (1994 - 1996) 
and 2 Convenience Stores (Town Pump) (1991 - 1994)
•	Responsible for hiring, firing, payroll, banking, setting up displays, paying all vendors, and advertising through radio and newspapers.

Computer Skills


Microsoft Word
Excel
PowerPoint



â€œI am so happy that I found something (Medical Coding) that I truly love and enjoy doing. It's a position that keeps me learning new things daily and is constantly challenging. I am not afraid of hard work and am always willing to stay after work to finish a job. I am very prompt and on time every day and ready to work. I am known for being reliable, dependable, and hard working.â€� 
Eleanora Reeves


----------

